# Jack o' Lantern Chiminea



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

aw man, I remember seeing some like that at a local garden center, and kept meaning to get one and they went out of business! 

Very cool! 

(my Kroger has tiny ones that are just terra cotta color, and hardly worth the work that would be involved...those are the only ones I've seen so far this year)


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

SWeeT! I never seen these before. List store names if you find these. Would luv to get a hold of one in my area.


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## goosta (Oct 30, 2009)

FYI...this is the website for the store where I found it:

http://amigospottery.com/portada.php?seccion=jackolantern


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG I want one of those!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

That is so cute!!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Id snatch one of those in a heartbeat!!


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

I love that!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Saw similar ones last year at Old Time Pottery. Love them!


----------



## NIL8r (Sep 22, 2009)

Be warned... Keep any real flames away from costume materials. Most costumes are nylon or polyester (sp?) and may catch fire easily. It would certainly ruin your Halloween.
I even switched my method of lighting our JOL. We now use a string of C7 or C9 bulbs.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I want one of those so bad. I just haven't seen any in our area.


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

I know this is a dead thread but does anyone know where you can buy those now?


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got one of those last year and love it, but mine didn't come with a stand, did yours? If not where did you get it?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That is cool love it


----------

